# Shawn Clements 'The wisdom in gold' video series



## G1BB0 (Jul 13, 2014)

So after having probably the worst 4 rounds ever recently I was debating giving up golf completely or sorting it out properly.

Being someone that has tinkered with setup, had lessons and hit plenty of range balls I decided to go back to what had worked for me previously.... video tuition/information and hitting balls.

Now I know its not everyones cup of tea and some need hands on guidance but I always hit it well in lessons and went away with a couple of drills but nothing 'game changing'.

I decided to buy the Shawn Clement DVD series having watched his you tube vids previously and finding them very informative and beneficial.

So far I am enjoying them immmensely. Yes they could be more technical and in depth but coupled with his youtube channel vids I feel its a great set for anyone taking up golf.

Since downloading a couple of days ago I have watched it twice and had 2 range sessions and already I feel I am swinging better. Yes its very early days and a round will see if any of it makes a difference but early feelings are very positive.

check it out @ 
http://wisdomingolf.com/
https://www.youtube.com/user/clemshaw


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2014)

The one leg drill is the key I think, I had a lesson last week and we didn't exactly do what Shawn advises but the idea was exactly that and I've got back my strike as it clear that I was hanging back slightly on the back foot.

Give it a try and see just how good you hit it


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 14, 2014)

good proof reading from me can't even get the title right 

I have tried the one leg drill and it does work. After conversion the set was Â£19 so comparable to a dozen balls, a bargain if it helps :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2014)

Shawn is a god of a man, just such a lovely fellow! He and I have exchanged emails on a number of occasions, hes always been externally generous with his time in that regard.

The whole Wisdom in Golf (WIG) is about the fact that you already know how to swing a golf club (or whip, tennis racket and so on) and you just need to get out of your own way and let yourself do it.

You will hear him talking about "the fashion show" that is some of the modern way. He works with professionals in any industry that will help him get info to the likes of us. The man is just so good at giving feeling and thoughts about how to swing an object and get the heck out of your own way.

Gibbo, check out the WIG forum, its maybe the nicest forum ever invented, I am not sure anyone could start an argument on it! Its a proper community, you can talk directly with Shawn and some of the people who are part of the WIG movement.

I guess I have lost 6 or 8 stokes over a 12 month period using what he shows me.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am on the forum already Alex I just read and dont really post.

I will be though as I am getting more and more out of it every day.

Just got a kettle bell, my neighbours must think I am mad in the garden swinging a club saying 'no crash' 'no crash' 'out of the way' etc etc


I was almost ready to give up due to work etc (lost a bit of interest tbh)) but now have the bug after going to Ireland and realising I need to practice more and play more.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 22, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I am on the forum already Alex I just read and dont really post.

I will be though as I am getting more and more out of it every day.

Just got a kettle bell, my neighbours must think I am mad in the garden swinging a club saying 'no crash' 'no crash' 'out of the way' etc etc


I was almost ready to give up due to work etc (lost a bit of interest tbh)) but now have the bug after going to Ireland and realising I need to practice more and play more.
		
Click to expand...


Pretty sure they already know you are mad buddy! Arms falling, arms falling and so on....


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 22, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I am on the forum already Alex I just read and dont really post.

I will be though as I am getting more and more out of it every day.

Just got a kettle bell, my neighbours must think I am mad in the garden swinging a club saying 'no crash' 'no crash' 'out of the way' etc etc


I was almost ready to give up due to work etc (lost a bit of interest tbh)) but now have the bug after going to Ireland and realising I need to practice more and play more.
		
Click to expand...

!?


What kettle bell drill is that ?


----------



## Deano23 (Jul 22, 2014)

I like Shawn - he always responds on YouTube and has helped a lot of golfers.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 22, 2014)

spongebob59 said:



			!?


What kettle bell drill is that ?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2nEwrS-8t0


----------



## CMAC (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not a fan of his delivery, however this EE video looks interesting (cant hear it as no speakers)

[video=youtube_share;d2HkXxrW9x0]http://youtu.be/d2HkXxrW9x0[/video]


----------



## CMAC (Jul 28, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I'm not a fan of his delivery, however this EE video looks interesting (cant hear it as no speakers)

[video=youtube_share;d2HkXxrW9x0]http://youtu.be/d2HkXxrW9x0[/video]
		
Click to expand...

*edit* just watched it now- first honest reaction....what a croc!

lets see you hit anyone of these 'props' without hitting the second. It's a self fulfilling drill imo.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 5, 2014)

CMAC said:



			*edit* just watched it now- first honest reaction....what a croc!

lets see you hit anyone of these 'props' without hitting the second. It's a self fulfilling drill imo.
		
Click to expand...

Shawn has hundreds of hours of videos...


----------

